# Sticky  Pathfinder power valve failure



## powervalve (Nov 28, 2007)

*01-04 Pathfinder power valve failure: Engine damaged by screws falling into engine*

I have a 2004 Pathfinder that had the power valve screws in the intake back out and fall in the cylinders and fry the engine. I have 33,000 miles on the car, but I am past the warranty period by six months. Nissan refuses to replace the engine under warranty. This is the same probelm that the Altimass and Sentra's have seen which is recorded on TSB NTB05-058. I am writing letters to both Nissan North America and NISSAN Motor co. I have also contacted Newsday and will be sending them all the info. If anyone else has had this problem, please contact me at [email protected] so I can have more info to fight with.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Doesn't this fall under the 5 year/ 60000 mile powertrain warranty?


----------



## powervalve (Nov 28, 2007)

*Not covered under powertrain*

I was told that because the screws fell into the motor, it voided the powertrain warranty. I have now notified the BBB.

***If anyone has had this problem, please let me know. I want toget as much information as possible.

-Gary


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Here, read. This is already getting to be a common problem with no resolution aside from buying a new engine yourself. Nissan dealerships deny the existence of the problem and will not warranty any Pathfinder engine with this problem.

Power Valve Screws Falling Out On 3.5's, 01-04 - Nissan Pathfinder Off-Road Association

2002 Pathfinder Severe Engine Damage - Nissanhelp.com


Funny how they'll fix the ones in the Sentras and Altimas but not their FLAGSHIP SUV...a class-action lawsuit is probably the only thing that will wake them up.

I'm going to pin this thread so everyone can find it.


----------



## powervalve (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for pining it. I have already read about this problem and posted on every forum I caould find on the internet. I have since moved the truck to another dealership who says they can fix it under the powertrain warranty. They are supposed to let me know today for sure. I will keep everyone updated.

-Gary


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Isn't it ridiculous that one dealership is willing to do you the favor of warranty work due to a design problem you had nothing to do with and the other wants to kick you in the ass as you walk out the door? What a fucked-up SOP. Nissan NA needs to clean their shit up.


----------



## powervalve (Nov 28, 2007)

Good news...

The engine has been replaced under the powertrain warranty.

The day after I picked it up, I received a letter from Nissan North America saying how sorry that they couldn't replace the motor under warranty. I still plan on writing some letters about my experience.

I suggest if anyone has this problem, call around to all the dealers in your area! It seems that it is up to the individual dealership to decide if they want to honor the warranty or not.

-Gary


----------



## Phantom01Pathfinder (Dec 6, 2007)

HI all. i own a '01 Pathfinder...should i at all be concerened about this??? i have 82k and i have never heard any funny noises or anything, even tho the SES light is on...im thinking a MAF. could i call my local nissan dealership and ask them about the problem or will they just ignore me?

thanks for all your assistance


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Be very concerned. This problem applies to all 3.5's from 01-04.


----------



## Phantom01Pathfinder (Dec 6, 2007)

I called the dealer today after reading all these forums on the power valve screws coming loose and getting sucked into the intake. The service manager said there hasnt been any recall about this problem on Pathfinders, but he did say hes seen it happen on some altima's and sentra's. well i told him about all the websites ive gone to and read all this stuff about people having motor failure do to screws coming loose. i asked him how much it would cost to check the screw problem and loctite all of them, and he said $200. that seems like a small price to pay to have a peace of mind, plus a mechanic with 30yrs experience will be working on it.

i am so veery pleased that i have found all these forums to assist me with problems. hopefully everything will go well.

thanks


----------



## javin (Mar 8, 2007)

Phantom01Pathfinder could you please post the result, when you get it checked out.


----------



## Phantom01Pathfinder (Dec 6, 2007)

yah ill post them as soon as the truck gets looked at.


----------



## Phantom01Pathfinder (Dec 6, 2007)

So i just got back from the Dealership, and so far so good. i went in at 1030 this morning and the mechanic started to tear it down. He told me that the screws were not to the point of falling out, but they came out easier then they should have...so $200 later and some lock-tite, im good to go. oh also had the MAF replaced, got a deal worked out with the mechanic, so no more SES light.

NOTE: ANYBODY WITH AN '01 TO '04 PATHFINDER, GET THIS PROBLEM CHECKED OUT!! YOUR BUTTERFLY SCREWS MAY NOT BE TO THE POINT OF FALLING OUT, BUT THEY COULD BE VERY LOOSE!!!!! it'll be worth an extra couple hundred dollars to keep you pfinder running!!!!


----------



## Bow_Tied (Jan 1, 2008)

I completed the maintenance on my 02 Pathy.

The write-up with pics is here:
Threadlocker on Power Valve screws (pics) - Nissan Pathfinder Off-Road Association

Ron


----------



## davejohn (Mar 1, 2008)

*I have completed the Power Valve check Procedure*

I am glad I did, for if nothing more than piece of mind. The Pathy was a undermilage 02 (33K in pristine condition) The screws were loose but not missing, very little threadlocker was present, if at all. I posted the procedure on my PWB at Old TreadHead the procedure was similar to what others have done.


----------



## michen00 (Jan 25, 2008)

Pathfinders with VQ35DE engines mated to manual transmissions might not have any power valves to worry about at all. For more info, see:

VQ35 Power Valve Riddle (w/ answer) - Nissan Pathfinder Off-Road Association


----------



## blaklazer (May 23, 2008)

Pay me now or pay me later. That's pretty much what it boils down to. Kinda sad though how it's an internal motor problem which makes me worry about the new generation motors. my dad had a similar problem with his 02 altima except the substrate in the catalytic got sucked back into the head which could have bent some valves but luckily didn't. he tried to get warranty from the dealer on it but to no avail. so i replaced the cat at work. since then my stepmother owns the car and no hiccups but faja upgraded to an 07 maxima with the 3.5. I hope that's been addressed with this version of the motor. i'll have to check up on it.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

Manual with VQ35 have NO power valve screws...I have no idea why they designed it this way but I am thrilled since my 01 is a manual...


----------



## LovemyPathfinder (May 6, 2009)

good! what a relief. I have the manual and i am glad i dont have to worry about no stinkin power valve screw falling in my engine.


----------



## kobra11 (Oct 14, 2009)

what is the power valve screw and here on a 99 pfinder


----------



## brian904 (Mar 15, 2011)

This exact same issue happened to me! I had to get a new engine and nothing was covered under warrenty.


----------



## kaizoe (Apr 5, 2011)

*Loose Butterfly Screws in my Nissan Pathfinder DESTROYED my engine. Thanks, Nissan.*

I own a 2003 LE and have experienced the exact same problem. I was just given the diagnosis of the loose butterfly valve screws getting sucked in to my engine and effectively destroying it. After getting online and reading about how many people have had to replace their engines because of this same issue, I'm livid that Nissan dismisses the problem! I spent thousands to purchase my Nissan Pathfinder, I've spent thousands in general maintenance and repairs, now I have to spend thousands for a new engine because Nissan didn't lock in three little screws properly. We need to do something about this...Please help others and report your problems online, to Nissan, to every consumer protection organization, etc.


----------



## PathyConvert (Apr 16, 2010)

*Dead Pathy*

Hi all,

Looks like this may have happened to my Pathy. I'm driving a very low mileage 2004 Pathfinder Chinook. It was my mother-in-law's truck until May of 2010. She bought it brand new in '04 and serviced it religiously at the dealer. When we took it over we continued servicing only at the dealer. A few days ago it dies on me while I was 270km away from home. It only had 85,000 KM (53,000 mi) on the odometer! Dealer in the city I had it towed to (my old dealer) told me the engine was dead (and I could tell by the sound). They didn't give me a reason, but I'm suspecting the power valve issue. I'm waiting to hear back from them on Monday as to hoe much it will cost me to find out if that is what indeed caused the failure.

I don't know what to do now. I plan on contacting Nissan Canada to see if they are willing to help me out by standing behind their product. Not holding my breath but I will bug them until the cows come home. Obviously the truck is well beyond warranty, but no engine should fail at 85,000 km! 

Dealer said my options were to put in a brand new engine for $7900 or a used one they found with 116,000 km on it from a wrecker for $5600. Both prices are before taxes and only include 1 year parts warranty, no labour! I don't know what the best course of action is. I'm ready to move on from the Pathy but hardly think I would recoup my money if I put an engine in and then tried to sell or trade-in. I wouldn't get much from a wrecker either even tho this truck is in fantastic shape. 85,000 KM and no rust because we had a rust check warranty.

Had I try selling this thing before the engine died, I could have asked for anything from $8-10,000 for it, but now....

What do you guys think I should do? Should I hit various forums and see if an enthusiast wants to buy the truck as is and drop their own engine in it? It's a great truck aside from the dead engine! Any thoughts and suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks
Pete


----------



## bobcatou (Jun 8, 2005)

Can anyone post pictures where these screws are? Are they in an area where we can easily see them and torque them ourselves if necessary.


----------



## suzonka (Jul 30, 2009)

*more than just power valve problems*



88pathoffroad said:


> Isn't it ridiculous that one dealership is willing to do you the favor of warranty work due to a design problem you had nothing to do with and the other wants to kick you in the ass as you walk out the door? What a fucked-up SOP. Nissan NA needs to clean their shit up.


pathfinders have a recall on the from struts rusting out causing a crash, they'd not have a recall when water goes into the transmission because THEY CHANGED RADIATOR VENDORS FOR CERTAIN YEAR PATHFINDER. 
also the rear stabilizer links have rubber bushings that rot out , the fix is replace the rubber ones with neoprene . also the timing chains wear out the slides made of plastic and we thought chains were better than belts.


----------



## 10year (Apr 14, 2014)

Quick question, does this effect models past 2004? My net searches this far have been coming up with 01-04, as the years effected, but nothing later, as I'm considering purchasing one to replaces 10 yr gr caravan, I'd like to know if I'm heading in the right direction for another 10 years.


----------



## disappointedcustomer (Oct 21, 2014)

*same here*

This just happened to me (10/2014) - did you ever get anywhere with the BBB?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

*Power Valve screws and links*

Well I was surprised none of the links still worked. Then I looked at the dates !!!

So i found a document I had saved years ago. If anyone needs it I will email. PM me.

Changing the plugs today, first time, I have had the Pathy since 15 months and 25,000 miles. At 145 K now.


----------



## RainGoat (Aug 3, 2017)

@PathyConvert What ever happened to your truck?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

RainGoat said:


> @PathyConvert What ever happened to your truck?


I don't think you're going to hear back from him. He hasn't posted anything in seven years.


----------



## jjiju1943 (Oct 22, 2018)

Aww man, this is not what I wanted to hear. I did replace the screws and butterflies in our grandson's altima. It wasn't really a hard job but I have so many things to fix on the Pathfinder and now this. My real concern now is this truck has 194,000 miles on it. If the screws haven't been fixed by now, they are either really tight or on the verge of coming loose. Only one way to find out... dog gone the luck.


----------



## RainGoat (Aug 3, 2017)

jjiju1943 said:


> Aww man, this is not what I wanted to hear. I did replace the screws and butterflies in our grandson's altima. It wasn't really a hard job but I have so many things to fix on the Pathfinder and now this. My real concern now is this truck has 194,000 miles on it. If the screws haven't been fixed by now, they are either really tight or on the verge of coming loose. Only one way to find out... dog gone the luck.


At 106K mine had already lost 4, it was the 5th one that did the trick!


----------



## jjiju1943 (Oct 22, 2018)

RainGoat said:


> At 106K mine had already lost 4, it was the 5th one that did the trick!


My stars, that is unreal, looks like I will be needing to know how to tear into the 3.5 v6 engine. The 4 banger wasn't so bad, I just hope this v6 isn't.

Thanks for the heads up RG, I appreciate it.


----------



## Max Verstappen (Mar 12, 2020)

have a 2004 Pathfinder that had the power valve screws in the intake back out and fall in the cylinders and fry the engine. I have 33,000 miles on the car, but I am past the warranty period by six months. Nissan refuses to replace the engine under warranty. This is the same probelm that the Altimass and Sentra's have seen which is recorded on TSB NTB05-058. I am writing letters to both Nissan North America and NISSAN Motor co. I have also contacted Newsday and will be sending them all the info. If anyone else has had this problem, please contact me at [email protected] so I can have more info to fight with.


----------



## Robnaj (Jun 27, 2020)

My 2004 platinum pathfinder R50 3.5L engine does not have a swirl valve. But it has a power valve.
The green solenoid that operates the swirl only controls the swirl vacuum sensor but no swirl valve or actuator. 
The brown solenoid operates the power valve. 
If any of these valves malfunction the car engine goes limp mode and won't make smart acceleration.


----------



## Brinissan (Jun 25, 2021)

powervalve said:


> *01-04 Pathfinder power valve failure: Engine damaged by screws falling into engine*
> 
> I have a 2004 Pathfinder that had the power valve screws in the intake back out and fall in the cylinders and fry the engine. I have 33,000 miles on the car, but I am past the warranty period by six months. Nissan refuses to replace the engine under warranty. This is the same probelm that the Altimass and Sentra's have seen which is recorded on TSB NTB05-058. I am writing letters to both Nissan North America and NISSAN Motor co. I have also contacted Newsday and will be sending them all the info. If anyone else has had this problem, please contact me at [email protected] so I can have more info to fight with.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brinissan (Jun 25, 2021)

I had a power valve problem at 130000 
I put new screws in the butterflies with lock tight red
I put 40,000 miles on the pathfinder since then 
The old screw are imbedded in the tops of pistons they are fine there they will not hurt anything in there ! They can not get out of the cylinder 
It runs good so why worry


----------



## Brinissan (Jun 25, 2021)

Run it pathfinder till it dies


----------



## Brinissan (Jun 25, 2021)

I just put 40,000 miles on a pathfinder with screws imbedded in pistons 
Still running good


----------

